# to move or not to move, to eat or not to eat in 2ww successes?



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi all,

I am getting on here fairly early(a month before I start), I guess to prepare my mind and make some decisions beforehand.  I have been through 2 cycles. 1 chemical pregnancy and 1 complete fail within a few days.  It has been 2 years as I fell apart after the last fail and couldnt face it again.  This is our last chance and we are not at the greatest clinic, so to be realistic, the odds are already stacked against us.  But it may be our time, who knows? 
There are many conflicting answers to what to do for the best during the 2ww and for preparation, so i thought i would share my previous experiences and outcomes and ask you yours..  

The first time I did nothing to prepare.  I wasn't told anything about changing my diet, acupuncture etc.  I was told at egg retrieval to stop drinking fizzy drinks, cut out coffee and dont eat brazil nuts or pineapple, oh and drink a pint of milk a day.  I was told not to do anything, rest as much as possible.  before egg transfer they said i could go straight back to work, but on the day they told me to take a few days off. I took the full 2 weeks off.  I 'started to get pregnant' but did infact fail.  

The second time, I changed my diet, did acupuncture and everything that everyone suggests.  I was in tremendous pain within 2/3 days of transfer and it failed on the 7th day.  

A friend of mine went to 2 different clinics.  One was OK, not great and told her to walk about everyday, keep the blood circulating etc.  She failed within days.  The second clinic(the lister) told her to do NOTHING, eat brazil nuts, enjoy having an excuse to lounge about.  She gave birth to a beautiful miracle baby last year.
Another person walked her dog everyday, ate a box of chocolates, drank coffee and she too got pregnant.
So I was wondering if anyone could share their thoughts on whether they did nothing or they remained active.  Also what your DR advised you to eat or not eat(not info you found online -Ive read it all and for every answer someone says the opposite-confusing, so want to compare drs advice and which clinic)  Especially if you got a BFP.    Thanks in advance lovely ladies.  xx


----------



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi there

I was not in the same situation as you as I was using donor egg, however I definately cut out caffeine, and I took lots of pregnacare vitamins and selenium which is found in brazil nuts.  If you are using own egg you mind find some of the advice in the Zita West books helpful.  I did not use accupuncture.

In all honesty I think its the quality of the egg which leads to BFP and so whatever you can do to improve your diet so your own eggs are as good as you can get, then you should do.  I was advised to take it easy after egg transfer and then to go back to work, as I was having treatment abroad I sunbathed for a few days before I went home (which you are not supposed to do).

Hun I suppose what I am saying is just keep things in moderation, if you cant survive without coffee switch to decaff, drink caffeine free coke if you want a soft drink and dont like orange juice, but it seems you are doing all the right things.

A chemical pregnancy is a good sign that something was trying to implant and therefore the egg will hopefully be stronger next time and you will get success.

A friend of mine had a successful cycle at the Lister and she highly recommended them.  I am sure other ladies will be along soon to advice you.

Best of luck

P x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello

I have had 2 cycles both same clinic same advice both times, i didnt follow it fully though

I was told before starting treatment that i should cut out caffiene, alcohol, etc

I had my last glass of wine on my first cycle on 1st August and started stims on 6th, i drank a glass of pineapple juice, 1 pint of semi skimmed organic milk per day, diet of high protein
Past EC i continued but swapped the pineapple juice for brazil nuts 
Post  ET i rested after ET although i did go shopping on foot straight after ET (clinic advises to continue as normal no resting at all)
Day after ET pottered around house, did go to parents for lunch 10 minute walk both ways

Pottered around the following 2 days and then back to normal nothing strenuous, i had a Labrador Puppy so walkies every day, gentle stroll nothing moore than that

Ended in BFP

2nd cycle
Did same as cycle one not so much walking as first cycle however
BFP but M/C

Donna


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi  

I can tell you my take on things. I had ICSI nearly 2 years ago. I had 4 eggs, all 4 fertilised, all 4 went to blasts. I drank protein shakes, had decaf tea, never had chocolate or takeaways, no alcohol and rested loads, did the whole hot water bottle thing, brazil nuts, milk etc. One Blast put back, BFN. Had 3 frosties. Had FET in January 2012, relaxed this time, no protein shakes, had the occasional glass of wine (nothing after ET), ate chocolate throughout, rested and drank normal tea. I got a BFP-it ended being a miscarriage at 5 weeks. Another FET in October last year, did the same as first FET, same outcome, miscarriage at 5 weeks. Have been on Pregncare vitamins for, well what feels like, forever  

I had tests done for MC, all normal. Consultant said it's down to 'Bad luck'

I was much more relaxed with the FET's as there's less involved TX wise. I am now embarking on my ICSI number 2. I am going to drink protein shakes and drink milk. I will not however give up everything else and change my diet. It didn't help on the first ICSI so will try and keep my life as it always is


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I have had successful treatment on two occasions and I have been told by both clinic's to carry on as normal.  Just to cut out alcohol.  I will add I have always been over weight, don't eat well and never exercise.

First cycle.
Went shopping straight after ET and then back to work (Office job) two days later.  Got a BFP and now have a DS.

Second cycle
I am a stay at home Mum, so lifted my DS who is 3 yrs old daily, went to Centre Parcs and carried bags/suitcase, went swimming, rode a bike and got a BFP and I am currently 20 weeks pregnant.

As you can see I have not taken it easy at all, why has it worked for me twice?  Who the hell knows.  I wish I truly understood the madness of infertility.  Sometimes it completely baffles me when it works for some and not for others.  

I think as long as you are comfortable with what you do or don't do in the 2ww then that is all that matters.

Take care and I really pray you get your BFP.

X


----------



## hdn1975 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi, 
It,s so difficult to know what to do during the agonizing 2 week wait, this is my 3rd time I have done it but the first two times were using my own eggs which were poor quality this time we used a donor so managed to get to blastocyst stage, I have read about what not to do and what to do, eat etc, and it's all quite confusing, I went straight back to work the times before but this time I am putting my feet up, eating Brazil nuts and walnuts, and drinking grape juice and even been eating the core of a fresh pineapple but I think it,s out of my control really, but I sit and wait until Friday and hope for a positive result
Good luck everyone x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

I think there is no answer to this. On the 2ww its out of our hands, there is nothing any of us can do. I do think that getting the blood flow is important, so try go for a walk at lunch if you work, and possibly a walk aftyer dinner, even if its a brisk one for 20 mins. Sitting on the couch, isnt a great idea i believe. Im currently on my 2ww, first time ever with ICSI, so just trying to be as normal as poss, good luck!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I think the reason they tell you to cut down on fizzy drinks and caffeine is more in case you do get pregnant, its better for the baby when it gets to the stage of getting stuff from you. Unfortunately its out of our hands during the 2ww , there is nothing we can actively do, or avoid really that makes any difference, thats why its so unfair for some xxx


----------



## Findle (Jan 28, 2013)

My doctor told me my body would know what it wanted re exercise, and I'm finding this is true.  They give us a sheet with recommendations on it, which says:
Drink at least 2 litres of water per day, and at least 1 litre of milk (skimmed is OK).
Eat small high-protein meals every 2-3 hrs
Avoid alcohol and smoking
Avoid exercise

I have two dogs and am a fresh-air junkie, so I rebelliously took them out on the 2nd and 3rd day follwing transfer - but VERY, very gently and slowly so it didn't count as exercise.  It left me exhausted and even more achy than I was, so I agree:  my body does know!


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks so much for posting.  
I saw a lovely nurse to my surprise when I went to sign all the forms(such morbid questions that people who conceive naturally never have to consider).
She has been through IVF at my hospital and totally understood how I was feeling.  
I suffer from endometriosis and dairy seems to flare up the pain so I discussed this with her, she said they no longer advise milk on their sheet as there is no scientific evidence to support this helping IVF work but patients can drink it of course....I know pre transfer people think it improves egg quality but regardless of this I thought it was for the babies sake.  Apparently only if you are low on calcium.  For me I am going to wait till transfer and drink a pint a day if I can as most other clinics with higher success rates are still suggesting this as some of you have been told as well.  

As for coq10, brazil nuts, pineapple, grapeseed extract, primrose oil, royal jelly etc.  There is no scientific evidence to suggest any of these make a difference as even with science it still relies at present on luck of the draw to a degree.  However taking all these together is not a safe idea - which I was doing( very expensive too).  Taking the odd supplement according to them is not harmful.  For me they advised that if i insisted on taking things that I stuck to Coq10, royal jelly pre transfer.  I can continue taking omega throughout.  However at transfer stop and let the body do the work.  I was told that with all the spasms I get not to take Primrose as some women complain of cramping and pains with this.  

As for resting or getting out and about she spoke to me as someone who went through it.  She said on her first cycle, she did nothing during 2ww, she did acupuncture and all the other things we all try at one time or another and it failed. As she only got 2 go's at it she went into the 2nd feeling as though it wasnt going to work and decided to go straight back to work (albeit in the hospital in another dept at the time) and she got BFP.  So as I had a chemical pregnancy on the first and a total fail on the second I have decided to take it easy the first 3 days and then do gentle exercise such as walking the dog and cooking.  

This is all of course if I get to that stage.  It would be great if those of you who are cycling could update at the end to share the experience be it a BFP  or BFN   I find that quite often people start threads and then just when you think you will see how it all turned out it goes silent and the thread ends.  xx


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh, I asked about fizzy drinks and caffeine as I saw the post.  Apparently caffeine has been known to cause early miscarriage in large doses. So cutting down or cutting it out is advisable.  I dont drink any caffeine so its no loss to me luckily but for those of you who do I hope youare not climbing the walls, my partner cant stand to be without coffee.  With regards to fizzy drinks she said the sugar content is not good for hormone levels but its actually the fizz in the drink they want us to avoid, as it can cause gas.  If I insist on drinking a fizzy drink I was advised to add ice, wait for the ice to 'start melting' or stir it around and then let settle as it softens the gas and then drink slowly and just a little.  Knowing my luck its best for me not to do anything..however, a lady during my last cycle had cans of coke, coffee, whole boxes of chocolates etc and she got a BFP.  Who knows.
x


----------



## BakerJ (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi - I hope you don't mind me joining in??

I'm on my 2ww at the moment after FET (2 blastos put back) & my clinic told me not to lift anything heavy, which included my 2 year old - a very difficult thing to avoid. Some lovely ladies replied on a separate thread saying they had had to lift their little ones in their 2ww & it was fine. I've also been told no swimming (and if I get a BFP, no swimming until 12wks) and no stress. But that's it. 

During my 1st IVF/ICSI cycle almost 3 years ago, from what I can remember they told me similar things. But back then, I wasn't working & didn't have a little one so avoiding lifting was easy. Other than avoiding swimming, I can't recall doing anything in particular (oh and last time they said no sex either, also if was a BFP, not until after 12 weeks too!!! Apparently there is no ban on that this time!!!!). I had acupuncture during the cycle, before ET & until shortly after the 2ww when I couldn't afford it any more!!!  Other than that I pretty much carried on as normal, trying to take it a bit easy, but that was it. I did avoid foods that you should avoid in pregnancy anyway, like undercooked meat, undercooked eggs, that kind of thing, just in case!! Anyway, I did get a BFP & now have a 2 year old DD!!

So this time, I guess it will be much the same. I tend to avoid caffine anyway, so drink decaf tea & coffee. I don't like chocolate so won't be eating that (used to love it but went off it when I was PG & haven't liked it since!!!). My diet is prety average I guess!! And I am having acupuncture again, just in case it helps, though I'm not sure I enjoy it that much!! So we will see what happens this time.

I think I am very much of the opinion that there is very little I can do to affect the outcome. Yes, if I was to get ultra stressed, lift enormously heavy boxes or let my little one kick me in the stomach, then that would not be good. But in terms of all the other things, I'm not convinced. I think I will go with the attitude that it is best for me to relax. Having said that, I've been lucky getting PG on my 1st cycle 3 years ago. If I have several failed FET cycles & more IVF/ICIS then I may change my mind and look for every little thing. I agree with stacysm - everyone has to do what feels right for them.

Good luck everyone, worzelbug, I'll let you know how it goes for me.


----------



## unicorn4176 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi,

My 2WW finished on 05 Feb with a BFP,  . Since I am Type 1 diabetic and mildly hypertensive, I have had to take extra precaution. Remember that each case is unique and what works for one may not work for the other. Each person comes with their own health and lifestyle issues. So go with your instinct and listen to your doctor. 

I have two failed IVFs earlier; on one I was on bed rest for 3 days, low fibre diet to avoid constipation, no coffee, no packaged or fizzy drinks, no oily food, blah blah resulting in a BFN; on the next I was on 2ww bedrest with almost the same dietery restriction which also ended up BFN. On both these cycles, I did stress out because of these procedures as well as a few personal problems. I had also quit my job to concentrate on my fertility problems.

I changed my doctor, since I had lost my faith with the earlier one. This time everything started on a +ve note. The new  doctor monitored me for nearly 4 months before we started this cycle. She suggested IVF + ICSI and after egg retrieval she suggested laser assisted hatching. After ET, I was on total bed rest for the first 3 days, then I was allowed only to do only a few things such as going to the dining table for BF/L/D, taking a bath, sitting and watching TV or reading. The only place I stepped out in the 2WW was to visit the clinic for my Beta HCG on Feb 05. The doctor also arranged for a nurse to come home and give me my injections. I have mainly eaten home made food, low on fat and carbs, totally avoided coffee/tea, sodas, packaged fruit drinks (since they contain preservatives), no exercise/lifting weights/walking etc. I have been asked to meditate and listen to soothing music twice a day to control my BP. I have also been put on aspirin as this helps with increased blood flow to the uterus and helps with implantation. Since I am 37 with other health problems, the doctor wants me to take additional precautions. 

Finally everything paid off and the 1st Beta HCG on 05 Feb turned out +ve. The second on 09 Feb is showing good numbers. My doctor and my GP are working together to ensure that nothing goes wrong on for the first 12 weeks.   I am hoping my prayers will succeed as I have wanted to me a mother for the longest time. 

I wish you the best of luck. Sending you love and babydust.   
Unicorn


----------



## BakerJ (Jan 22, 2013)

BFN for me ladies  
Clinic have told me to stop meds & going to see them next week to discuss next steps.
Good luck to everyone else.
xxx


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

Baker J, so sorry to hear your news.  I know no words are of comfort right now but thinking of you.  xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

So sorry Baker, I can imagine how awfully distressed you are it's an awful time am so sorry


----------



## unicorn4176 (Feb 19, 2012)

So sorry BakerJ.   . God Bless and give you strength!


----------



## BakerJ (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks ladies - so nice to know people who truely understand.
xxx


----------

